# Do you shower with your SO?



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

We shower together occasionally. It's like a rare treat when the kiddos aren't home.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

We used to in our last house, our new shower is now way too small. My elbows almost touch the sides when washing my hair. I suppose we could both squeeze in but sexy time wouldn't really work.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Everyday even when the kids are home.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Every chance I get!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Not got a shower


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Clean sex! Yummy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

Used to, stopped and started back up when we turned things around. It's all part of the fun that should not be discarded if you want a hot fun filled marriage


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

always have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amorous (May 14, 2015)

Sometimes a bath, sometimes a shower, not so often now with the baby. Funny enough when we do now always ends up being sexual, while before the baby it was not always the case, I miss that.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sometimes, but it's difficult with a toddler. He always wants to be wherever I am, so it typically only happens if he is napping or asleep for the night.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

No, my hubby is huge and the shower is too small for us.

But we spend hours in our hot tub.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Sometimes. It's great when we do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For those considering it, I recommend these:










Slippery isn't always fun, it can hurt...


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

With my wife, never. Sex in the shower is too exciting for her.

With girlfriends before, hell yes! Didn't always end up sexual even when 'he' was first out of the shower!


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

Every night. Always have. It used to be just when the kids were in bed but now that they are older we still do. It used to bother me that the kids were up but they are usually in the basement/doing their own thing and I've gotten over it now. Gets a little awkward when the phone rings and the kids tell the other person "No sorry neither Mom or Dad can come to the phone, they are in the shower" esp. when its another family member!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I love lathering her little petite body! We also skinny-dip in out hot tub. And, yes, the hot tub has been consecrated.


----------



## Daniel. (Jan 14, 2015)

Rarely, she showers quickly while i'm the type who take my time. When i asked why she does that she said it's because she wanted more time to do her hair and makeup. So no shower for us but we love the tub


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Everyday and it can get sexy. It's bonding in a way and it's great really to have someone to wash your back and hair


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

We shower together regularly.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

The last time I showered with my wife we were on vacation. She got up late as she tends to sleep in. We were supposed to do some winery tours. She needed to shower and so did I. I suggested we shower together. She said "ok" but no funny business. I was stupid enough to try and during the shower she contoured herself to avoid me in a small shower. 

I'll never shower with her ever again.


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

Yep, every chance we get  My parents live about 3 hours away from us so during the summer when the kids are out of school, they take them for 2 weeks. That 2 weeks is my favorite part of my relationship with hubby


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

We do, but only to save time. Nothing more really comes of it. We remodeled the bathroom and had a shower installed to accommodate 2 people easily - larger, two shower heads.

Just occurs when we are both getting ready in the morning and need to shower at the same time, or when getting ready for bed and need to shower at same time. It is just more for practical reasons than anything else.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

bbdad said:


> We do, but only to save time. Nothing more really comes of it. We remodeled the bathroom and had a shower installed to accommodate 2 people easily - larger, two shower heads.
> 
> Just occurs when we are both getting ready in the morning and need to shower at the same time, or when getting ready for bed and need to shower at same time. It is just more for practical reasons than anything else.



And a place for conversation


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Occasionally but it isn't very sexy at all. 

Our shower is tiny, and he likes to hog the water. It also does not lead to anything sexy. So it just means being crowded, while I stand in the back getting cold. 

Baths are more fun. But our tub is too small. So that is reserved for vacations only. Sigh.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes. And even when it's not sexual just swapping places to be under the hot water is fun!


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

97% of the time we do. 1/3 of the time it ends up either PIV or oral. Sometimes, when she showers alone, she'll stand there in a daze for a few minutes not remembering what to do next……apparently I'm all 'hands' and 'action' in there, haha.


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

Am I the only one who hates showering with my SO? I have 4 kids under the age of 8. I hardly ever get ten minutes to myself unless I am showering (which is every day btw) and I don't want to spend that ten minutes wet, naked, and shivering at the end of the bath tub while my H stands under a hot steady stream of awesomness. No thank you. We still connect in other ways and have a great sex life so it's not like not showering together will be the end of our marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been in the shower plenty of times with my SO but the aim is never about getting clean.  I love it when he comes into the bathroom when I take a shower and gets in with me and we have sex but as for taking a shower together to actually bathe, we have never done that.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We do, several times a week, usually. But it's surprising how dirty one can get while showering.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

tonedef said:


> Am I the only one who hates showering with my SO? I have 4 kids under the age of 8. I hardly ever get ten minutes to myself unless I am showering (which is every day btw) and I don't want to spend that ten minutes wet, naked, and shivering at the end of the bath tub while my H stands under a hot steady stream of awesomness. No thank you. We still connect in other ways and have a great sex life so it's not like not showering together will be the end of our marriage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope, 
You're not the only one. I like to shower alone. Don't know exactly why, I just don't like combining water and sex.
We even have a pool and I've never tried there either.
Hate hot tubs too.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

We used to early on in our relationship - haven't done so in the past ten years or so, and that's not on the agenda anytime soon (neither is sex in general).


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Have tried in the past but my wife was too busy having an actual shower.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*With my first W, it was a common occurence that I greatly relished. With my rich, skanky XW, it rarely ever happened because the old antique Victorian bathtub was just too damn small! But when we went off to out-of-town hotels, we did! Only up until the last couple years of our cohabitation!

Then evidence later revealed that she was doing her out-of-town showering with other men!*


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

I had no idea this was this common. 

For me never with the wife, but once with a girlfriend. I recall PIV with all the water was problematic for natural lubrication.


----------



## len51 (May 22, 2015)

We never had kids over our 40+ marriage due to medical issues that were not correctible when we were younger. This enabled us to do as we wished and walk around naked all that we wanted to. Only problem is that when we stay over at friend's houses with kids, I had to remember not to leave the bathroom naked and watch my language.  Showering together is fun plus it is the best way to get a good back washing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Not these days although we will 'scrub' one another down from time-to-time without being in the shower together. We're not large people but our current shower is tiny. Also I like the water scalding hot. He likes the water tepid. When we (eventually) renovate the bathrooms, we have in mind a dual shower, where we can meet in the middle ha ha and get a sizable tub! Nothing like a soak in the tub together. Hawt.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

All the time! Yum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

One of my secrets to a lasting relationship.
Sesame Street - Scratch My Back Lyrics | MetroLyrics
This old gem is so true. Intimacy is intimacy everything counts.
MN


----------

